# Pop-up campers...any advice?



## hammer (Mar 8, 2010)

After doing the tent route for car camping for the past 3 summers (in both good and bad weather), we've been looking into getting a pop-up camper for family camping trips (2 adults, 2 teenagers).  There appears to be a good deal locally on a 12 foot camper in really nice condition but we're on the fence...


Does anyone else have/use a pop-up camper?  I know that many here may be more into "back to basics" camping but with families it doesn't hurt to have a few amenities...and getting off the ground would be really nice if it's raining out...
Is purchasing used OK or is it really worth it to get a new one?
Any advice on finding out how to determine the value of a used pop-up?
What should we look for (features, condition, etc.)?
How close to the max rated tow capacity (which is 3500 lb) can we go?
Thanks for any input/advice.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2010)

I bought a used one a few years back.  Worked out fine,  Braking is the key.    Make sure you don't go too big it beats up the braking as much as they stress transmissions.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 8, 2010)

go for it... were on our third one. all bought used, sold the other two for as much/more than we paid for them. we keep it simple - no toilets or A/C. I like the idea of tent camping off the ground with some comforts. the best feature on our current one is the storage box for fishing, canoe stuff etc.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 8, 2010)

We had one when I was a kid. 
I learned a lot of high-grade expletives from my Dad as he set it up. I doubt any of his difficulties had anything directly to do with the trailer, though.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 8, 2010)

the last two were bought (and 1 sold) in pristine condition - clean, no canvas rot or mold. here's the previous one. i think it was a '93, sold it 3 years ago i think $3,600...












i can't wait to roll it out!


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 8, 2010)

hammer said:


> Does anyone else have/use a pop-up camper?  I know that many here may be more into "back to basics" camping but with families it doesn't hurt to have a few amenities...and getting off the ground would be really nice if it's raining out...
> Is purchasing used OK or is it really worth it to get a new one?
> Any advice on finding out how to determine the value of a used pop-up?
> 
> ...


----------



## hammer (Mar 14, 2010)

Trigger pulled...went with a 2004 Jayco QWEST 12A from a local RV dealer.  Price was a little higher than I had hoped for but as far as I can tell the pop-up is in great condition.  Came with an air conditioner as well...not a necessity but with my lack of tolerance to heat I can't complain.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 14, 2010)

nice! good luck and enjoy!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 16, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> the last two were bought (and 1 sold) in pristine condition - clean, no canvas rot or mold. here's the previous one. i think it was a '93, sold it 3 years ago i think $3,600...
> 
> 
> i can't wait to roll it out!


Where did you buy them and (roughly) how much does one weigh (on average)?


----------



## Euler (Mar 16, 2010)

We're seriously thinking of getting a Scamp pull behind trailer http://www.scamptrailers.com/.  It's significantly more than a pop-up but they seem to hold their value really well and don't have the issues associated with the canvas (mold, rot, set up/take down difficulties in the rain etc) and they are still small enough to pull behind a Forester.  We'd get one with electric brakes in the trailer.  We're going to go see one Thursday and make our decision.  We'll get one with a furnace and are talking about driving it to CO next March for a ski trip


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2010)

Someday i want to get one of these: http://www.tab-rv.com/


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Someday i want to get one of these: http://www.tab-rv.com/



I want to make my own tear-drop camper some day. Wayyyyyy too many other unfinished projects first though.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 17, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> I want to make my own tear-drop camper some day. Wayyyyyy too many other unfinished projects first though.



I've got a neighbor down the street in VT who makes his own. He starts off with the trailers from Harbor Freight and builds from there. He's stopped and talked to me about it a few times. I have a 4x8 from Harbor Frieght I use to haul my ATV and firewood.


----------



## hammer (Mar 17, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Where did you buy them and (roughly) how much does one weigh (on average)?


Bought mine at a dealer but I did see a few personal sales on Craigslist...seems like used ones in good shape (no mold/mildew or significant damage) go fast.

Weight is variable but the 12-footer I bought has an empty weight of around 1900 lbs (guess since it has the AC) and a gross weight of about 2700 lbs.  Plan on towing it with my Toyota Highlander which has a 3500 lb rated tow capacity.

Some of the small pull-behind trailers mentioned look neat but those will have to wait until the kids are grown...


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 17, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Where did you buy them and (roughly) how much does one weigh (on average)?


the first two were were from private owners from ads in the paper (pre-craigs list!) in the lehigh valley. the first one was a beast as it was pretty old. i think  #2 weighed about 1900#/GAWR 2,500 and the new one maybe around 3,500# GVWR. the current one was from harolds rv in in bethlehem - real close to home (and wegman's!) they usually have a pretty good selection of new and used if your'e looking.

We'll probably keep this pop-up for a few more seasons and then go to a hybrid. one of the key advatages to pop-up campers and even more so with hybrids/ enclosed campers is all your camping shit stays in there so all you do is pack your clothes and food (bikes) and and roll out!


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 17, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I've got a neighbor down the street in VT who makes his own. He starts off with the trailers from Harbor Freight and builds from there. He's stopped and talked to me about it a few times.* I have a 4x8 from Harbor Frieght I use to haul my ATV and firewood.*



Are you thinking of making it a camper?


----------



## hammer (Mar 17, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> the first two were were from private owners from ads in the paper (pre-craigs list!) in the lehigh valley. the first one was a beast as it was pretty old. i think  #2 weighed about 1900#/GAWR 2,500 and the new one maybe around 3,500# GVWR. the current one was from harolds rv in in bethlehem - real close to home (and wegman's!) they usually have a pretty good selection of new and used if your'e looking.
> 
> We'll probably keep this pop-up for a few more seasons and then go to a hybrid. one of the key advantages to pop-up campers and even more so with hybrids/ enclosed campers is all your camping shit stays in there so all you do is pack your clothes and food (bikes) and and roll out!


How do you pack the bikes?  Do you have a roof rack for the car or do you put the bikes on the camper?

The pre-packing of stuff in the pop-up is going to be a big plus...the stuff factor when car camping is *huge* IMO.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 17, 2010)

roof rack on the car holds 3 plus up to 4 more on rear/hatch mount rack -  camper carries canoe. check out the the first pic in post #3. i think there were 3 bikes on the back then, you can see a little bit of the shadow. on one of the previous pop-ups had a hitch mount rack on the back - not adviseble- i dk if it was the lack of springs on that camper or what but 2 bikes shook loose...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2010)

Dammit, I want to go camping now...

We used to have a pop-up when I was a kid.  It was fun and nice to get off the ground sometimes, but a little tight with 3 kids and my parents.  With the frequency that we camp I'll stick to tents, if I have a desire to go on vacation and not sleep on the ground I'll get a motel room.  I could do that a bunch of times before I exceed the cost of a camper.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 18, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Someday i want to get one of these: http://www.tab-rv.com/



KZone admin Shortski has one of those with orange trim.  He tows it behind his Corvette.   It looks pretty funny.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 18, 2010)

Geoff said:


> He tows it behind his Corvette.



That deserves a "LOL....WUT?"


----------



## Geoff (Mar 18, 2010)

Glenn said:


> That deserves a "LOL....WUT?"



So you don't think a 400 hp car with beefy brakes and transmission can tow a 1500 pound trailer?   It's even color coordinated.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2010)

Geoff said:


> So you don't think a 400 hp car with beefy brakes and transmission can tow a 1500 pound trailer?   It's even color coordinated.



So he has an orange corvette? uke:


----------



## Geoff (Mar 18, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> So he has an orange corvette? uke:



It's more of a metalic rust reddish-orange.   His Tab trailer would go nicely with my orange Fahrenheit VW GTI.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 18, 2010)

Geoff said:


> So you don't think a 400 hp car with beefy brakes and transmission can tow a 1500 pound trailer?   It's even color coordinated.



I'm sure it's more than capable. But it's kinda like sking on 100mm+ powder boards after a 2" snowfall. It's a good idea in theory, but the practical aplication isn't there. :wink:

But hey, more power to the guy if he's able to get the functionality out of his vehicle. It probably saved him from getting something in addition to the Vette.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 18, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I'm sure it's more than capable. But it's kinda like sking on 100mm+ powder boards after a 2" snowfall. It's a good idea in theory, but the practical aplication isn't there. :wink:


You've never skied with GSS then...:blink:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 19, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> You've never skied with GSS then...:blink:



:lol:


----------



## Geoff (Mar 19, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I'm sure it's more than capable. But it's kinda like sking on 100mm+ powder boards after a 2" snowfall. It's a good idea in theory, but the practical aplication isn't there. :wink:
> 
> But hey, more power to the guy if he's able to get the functionality out of his vehicle. It probably saved him from getting something in addition to the Vette.



I've seen the Shortski Corvette collection all lined up in indoor storage.   He stores them in the basement of a mill building directly across the railroad tracks from the Rutland Amtrak station next to the Walmart.   He owns a Mitsubishi Endeavour and 5 Corvettes.   The newest one is a Z0-something-or-other convertible that is probably now 4 years old.   That's the one with the receiver hitch he takes to Corvette shows around the northeast with that little trailer in tow.

He had somebody in the midwest put together a 6th one as a summer daily driver rather than trash all his show cars.   That one is about to go to court.   I guess Shortski has the title to 2 of the guys cars so he'll repo those and drag his incomplete Corvette back to Vermont to let somebody else finish it.

For a retired guy, he certainly manages to stay busy.   Guns, Corvettes, skiing, kayaking, daily office hours at the Long Trail Brewery...    He'lll be out there today skiing and BBQing slopeside.   He took a couple of years off with an achilles problem and it's good to see him back up on the hill again.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 19, 2010)

Sounds like he's livin' the dream! Bummer that he has to deal with the mess of an incomplete car though. That's a drag. But from what you said, he has a heck of a collection.


----------



## Euler (Mar 20, 2010)

We sent in the deposit on our Scamp yesterday!  Now I can obsessively read the molded fiberglass RV forum too ;-)


----------



## bigbog (Mar 21, 2010)

_Definitely_ worth the shot hammer!   Looks good....looks like basic foam blocks and bow/stern ties will sit fine for most anything that floats....


----------



## hammer (Apr 10, 2010)

Brought the new (to us) pop up home.  Was interesting getting it in the spot next to our driveway...had to back it in and my driveway's only 10-12 feet wide.  It's bigger than I expected...high enough to restrict visibility out the rear view mirror.  I realized that I'll need extenders for the side view mirrors to help out with the visibility.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 10, 2010)

hammer said:


> Brought the new (to us) pop up home.  Was interesting getting it in the spot next to our driveway...had to back it in and my driveway's only 10-12 feet wide.  It's bigger than I expected...high enough to restrict visibility out the rear view mirror.  I realized that I'll need extenders for the side view mirrors to help out with the visibility.



Question is, how many attempts did it take to get it down the driveway?   ;-)   I have no issues pulling our popup solo.  No issues getting it into a site, etc.  But when it comes to backing it down the driveway, in view of my neighbors or husband, I always end up over thinking it and end up making it a much bigger production than it needs to be.  lol!

Not sure you got an answer to the bike question.  When we had the pickup, they went in the back of that.  With the Suburban, we bought an extended hitch with a bike rack.  So, it goes truck, bikes, camper.  I know they make a bike rack for the top of the camper, but since I typically traveled with the kids alone and not having the greatest upper body strength, I was concerned about getting the bikes up there.  And I was worried about the installation of it creating leaking issues for the roof.

Enjoy!  Season is right around the corner now.


----------



## hammer (Apr 10, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> Question is, how many attempts did it take to get it down the driveway?   ;-)   I have no issues pulling our popup solo.  No issues getting it into a site, etc.  But when it comes to backing it down the driveway, in view of my neighbors or husband, I always end up over thinking it and end up making it a much bigger production than it needs to be.  lol!
> 
> Not sure you got an answer to the bike question.  When we had the pickup, they went in the back of that.  With the Suburban, we bought an extended hitch with a bike rack.  So, it goes truck, bikes, camper.  I know they make a bike rack for the top of the camper, but since I typically traveled with the kids alone and not having the greatest upper body strength, I was concerned about getting the bikes up there.  And I was worried about the installation of it creating leaking issues for the roof.
> 
> Enjoy!  Season is right around the corner now.


Actually, what happened was that I pulled the pop-up up the driveway thinking I could detach and move it by hand to the section of grass where we park it.  After realizing that the incline of my driveway was too much and that the pop-up would roll down and out into the street, I then backed down the driveway onto the street and then backed the pop-up into the driveway.  My wife was calling out directions the whole time, but this was my first time towing anything so figuring out how to turn the popup while backing up was a bit tricky.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 10, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> Question is, how many attempts did it take to get it down the driveway?   ;-)



Watching people back up is always fun.  When I go to a marina it is always good for a laugh to watch the people try.  When I was 10 or so my father would have me drive the tractor backwards around the backyard with a trailer.  Now I can do anything with my trailers.  I have about 2 inches on each side when I put my mowing trailer in the garage.  Slips right in


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats Hammer.  I've been toying with the idea of picking up a used popup.  Nothing fancy, just something to get us off the ground when we go camping.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2010)

I = teh suck at backing up trailers... 

Congrats on the new camper Hammer!


----------



## hammer (Apr 12, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I = teh suck at backing up trailers...
> 
> Congrats on the new camper Hammer!


Thanks...I think I just need to get to an empty parking lot and do a lot of practicing.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 12, 2010)

hammer said:


> Thanks...I think I just need to get to an empty parking lot and do a lot of practicing.


 
Not sure if anyone gave you this advice but the key to backing up anything on a hitch is to steer with one hand and place it in the 6:00 position.  You then move your hand in the direction that you want to trailer to go.


----------



## hammer (Apr 12, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Not sure if anyone gave you this advice but the key to backing up anything on a hitch is to steer with one hand and place it in the 6:00 position.  You then move your hand in the direction that you want to trailer to go.


Yup...I asked the same question on a pop-up forum and saw the same response.  Had to think for a moment about how that worked but it makes sense.

One other thing to learn is how to back up to the pop-up hitch without a spotter...:roll:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 12, 2010)

Have my eye on this one.  Unfortunately I don't know what to look for as far as price and quality.  

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/rvs/1686987743.html


----------



## hammer (Apr 12, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Have my eye on this one.  Unfortunately I don't know what to look for as far as price and quality.
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/rvs/1686987743.html


I didn't know either, which means I probably paid too much.

Biggest thing I looked for was evidence of mildew damage and major problems with the structure or canvas.  I purchased through a dealer so they warrantied the appliances for one season.


----------



## severine (Apr 12, 2010)

hammer said:


> One other thing to learn is how to back up to the pop-up hitch without a spotter...:roll:


Has to be more fun than with a spotter. All these years later, the fights my parents had trying to get their camp trailer parked on campsites still remain with me.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 12, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Not sure if anyone gave you this advice but the key to backing up anything on a hitch is to steer with one hand and place it in the 6:00 position.  You then move your hand in the direction that you want to trailer to go.



Hell of a lot easier explained than what I do in my head - left to go right, right to go left!  lol!  Thanks for the tip (thou not intended for me).

High school parking lot is where I practiced.

@ Severine - "fond" memories myself of my parents "working together" to get our camper into sites and then back in the family driveway.  Swore I'd never do that to my kids.  Yet, here I am - "can't see you!"  "what does THAT hand signal mean" (my son does this pointing thing with his finger...at least its not the middle one.)  Guess they will have the same fond memories we all grew up with.    :-?


----------



## hammer (Apr 12, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> @ Severine - "fond" memories myself of my parents "working together" to get our camper into sites and then back in the family driveway.  Swore I'd never do that to my kids.  Yet, here I am - "can't see you!"  "what does THAT hand signal mean" (my son does this pointing thing with his finger...at least its not the middle one.)  Guess they will have the same fond memories we all grew up with.    :-?


Whenever my son hears us discussing things like this (what does "that way" mean? :wink he reminds me of this part of Family Guy Blue Harvest:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 12, 2010)

hammer said:


> Yup...I asked the same question on a pop-up forum and saw the same response.  Had to think for a moment about how that worked but it makes sense.
> 
> One other thing to learn is how to back up to the pop-up hitch without a spotter...:roll:



http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95684

I used to own these till I ran one over.  They worked really well.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 12, 2010)

well.....? 

it's been a busy summer with home/yard stuff, grad party and an island vacation so i'm just rolling ours out for the first time this afternoon - of course it's raining for the first time in three weeks!
how'd the new mobile digs working out?


----------



## hammer (Aug 12, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> well.....?
> 
> it's been a busy summer with home/yard stuff, grad party and an island vacation so i'm just rolling ours out for the first time this afternoon - of course it's raining for the first time in three weeks!
> how'd the new mobile digs working out?


Will be taking the third trip this weekend...staying 3 nights in Franconia.

Realized that while our tow vehicle (2001 Toyota Highlander) is rated at 3500 lb, it's at/near its limit with a fully loaded pop-up and family of 4 plus small dog (empty weight of the pop-up is just over 1900 lb).  Making sure the tires are properly inflated on the camper and vehicle is a *must*...didn't check on the first trip and it ended up being a bit of a white-knuckle experience.

Set-up is definitely more involved, but we're getting used to it.  Being up off the ground is great, especially when it's raining out.  Don't miss the tent and air mattress.

We hope to get at least one additional trip in the fall.


----------

